# MTB Bullsh*t You Don't Go For Anymore



## SWriverstone (Sep 3, 2009)

At the risk of starting yet another "Get off my lawn thread," (LOL), here's a quick anecdote...

This past weekend a friend and I went to the brewpub in Oakridge, Oregon. We were both starving and really looking forward to a good beer and burger.

When we arrived, we found the place completely overrun with mountain bikers—not a seat in the place, and it would have been a long wait. We were both pretty irritated.

Granted, this was in Oakridge, Oregon, which (if the hype is true) is one of the most legendary, exalted riding destinations in the West. 

But even so—and even being an MTBer myself—I had a very visceral, unpleasant reaction to seeing dozens of perfectly fit, perfectly jersey-tanned, beautiful urban professional 30-somethings from Portland all driving Toyota 4Runners and decked-out Sprinter vans loaded up with $6,000+ mountain bikes. I wanted to snarl "F all of you people!" (but didn't, thankfully).

I found myself wondering whether I would have had the same reaction when I was in my 20s or 30s. And I really don't know?

It's pretty common knowledge that people get at least a bit crankier when they get old (some more than others). I'm very sensitive to this in myself—because I don't want to be a cranky old codger!

But I also have a theory, which explains very simply why we get cranky when we get old:

No matter how much time passes, people stay the same. Humans—and their habits and tendencies—only evolve over thousands of years. As a result, people of every generation do the same things. 

When we're younger, we simply haven't experienced as much of the stupid sh_t as we have when we're older, so as younger people we're more tolerant. But everyone has their tipping point. As we age, we get to a point where we've seen the same (often dumbass) behavior SO many times that we just reach our fill—we just get sick and tired of it. Hence the crankiness!

I hope it's possible to keep this at bay. (And mountain biking is definitely one good way to do it!)

But dammit, I'm still irritated that the brewpub in Oakridge was mobbed with beautiful hipster MTBers and their fancy gear. Grrrr. :thumbsup:

Scott


----------



## Wherewolf (Jan 17, 2004)

*Opposite*



SWriverstone said:


> ...so as younger people we're more tolerant.


The older I get the more tolerant I've become. It takes a lot to bother me. I've seen a lot and done a lot, so there are few surprises. Life is too short to worry about others, what they do, drive, ride, etc. $6,000 is a pretty cheap bike to me. The only advantage I've seen to getting older is I can afford what I want.


----------



## Mr.Wizard (Feb 4, 2015)

I know what you mean.
After a 30 mile ride, the Wife and I stopped by our favorite watering hole.
It was totally inhabited by boaters...(it's on a lake.)

The nerve...


----------



## JokerW (Nov 5, 2004)

$6000 is a cheap bike? 
Your budget is a lot more tolerant than mine.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Maybe you were cranky 'cause you were hungry (which is easy to fix) or you maybe have a type A personality (which is not so easy to fix)


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

Wherewolf said:


> The older I get the more tolerant I've become.


Me too. I still yell at idiot drivers sometimes but that's more of a hobby ;0)


----------



## SWriverstone (Sep 3, 2009)

Wherewolf said:


> The older I get the more tolerant I've become. It takes a lot to bother me. I've seen a lot and done a lot, so there are few surprises. Life is too short to worry about others, what they do, drive, ride, etc. $6,000 is a pretty cheap bike to me. The only advantage I've seen to getting older is I can afford what I want.


That's the right attitude Wherewolf! But yeah, if $6000 is a cheap bike for you, I'm poverty-stricken. LOL (On the other hand, if I had that kind of money to spend, I'd probably spend it on toys for all my other outdoor habits-like a new snowboard, a new flyrod, a new road bike, etc.)


----------



## bitflogger (Jan 12, 2004)

Age has been the opposite here. The only categories of rider who can bother me are two elements in our community who are big users of the infrastructure and poor givers. Sometimes they are trouble makers. We have many XC racers who are not good about donating money or time, and a minority of the freeriders who are same and doing rogue trail work. As IMBA chapter leader I get all their complaints or grief from problems but I don't wish to say _ off as the OP here. I just suggest they become contributing members. Suggest they could change our having opportunity that exceeds the participation.

Being nice and being inclusive has helped our MTB community. It's totally sweet to look at the mix of age, interests, the way the posse's individuals are wired. We've got people who would be adversaries if it were general politics all caring about each other.

Now for where I do stand firm. I'm totally done with the butt munch who cries "you moved my favorite rock" when we do a trail improvement project or continue with the major reset some of our trails are getting. We have a lot of old school trail that's not sustainable. Expert stuff I enjoy but most don't. We've created a revolution by starting kids MTB programs and building trail that suits beginner and intermediate riders. It's not hurt expert riding one bit but some experts hate it. That's b.s. I don't go for.


----------



## Wherewolf (Jan 17, 2004)

*Life planning*



JokerW said:


> $6000 is a cheap bike? Your budget is a lot more tolerant than mine.


I own two $10,00 bikes. Gotta have a good backup bike. It took a lifetime of sacrifice, hard work, planning, discipline and patience.


----------



## SomewhatStock (Jun 1, 2012)

I really hate when other people like the same things I do. 

I own mountain biking, burgers, and beer; therefore its all for me. 

Find another food to like.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

I really hate people who look right at you on a give way, snarl, don't indicate and don't give f$#%ing way!! Makes me wish I owned a monster truck - so I could roll right over that f#$%er!!

rant fin

-------------------------------------
Opinions are like A-holes... everybody 
has one & they're usually full of...??


----------



## SWriverstone (Sep 3, 2009)

Just for the record...I don't really wish ill will to anyone.  And yeah, the scenario in my original post was hunger-induced. 

And if I'd just come down from a day of spectacular riding in the mountains around Oakridge with a bunch of my urban-hipster friends, I'm sure I'd have been one of those people mobbing the brewpub. 

Scott

EDITED TO ADD: I will say, though, that I disagree with people who are anti-complaining, anti-criticism, anti-irritation, all the time. I actually believe that one thing the world needs a LOT more of is good old-fashioned criticism—and a lot more calling people out when they're obnoxious or do dumbass things.

I think we've become too much of a "Hey, each to his/her own" and "whatever floats yer boat" society...which is why so many societal ills are getting worse and/or becoming amplified. A society that is 100% tolerant of everything is a doomed one!

Not because I think it's good to be negative, but because just as some people say "life's too short to complain or be irritated," I say life is also too short to let obnoxious people continue to get away with being obnoxious (without at least pointing out their obnoxious behavior). 

But nobody in the brewpub this weekend was doing anything obnoxious...other than maybe all going to the same place to eat when there was at least one other really nice place to eat in town.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Yeah... even if I owned a 4x4 MT, I'd still probably wave and smile...

occasionally I do give a long blast on the horn for real knob head behavior 

-------------------------------------
Opinions are like A-holes... everybody 
has one & they're usually full of...??


----------



## JACKL (Sep 18, 2011)

cyclelicious said:


> Maybe you were cranky 'cause you were hungry (which is easy to fix) or you maybe have a type A personality (which is not so easy to fix)


Maybe he needs a Snickers bar <snickers>.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

JACKL said:


> Maybe he needs a Snickers bar <snickers>.


Chuur!!

-------------------------------------
Opinions are like A-holes... everybody 
has one & they're usually full of...??


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

I'm just a mean old bastard plain and simple.

Now get off my lawn.


----------



## AngryElf (Feb 12, 2014)

I know I'm getting old and cranky, but one thing that really ticks me off is when other riders don't say, "Good Morning" or "Hi" when we ride by one another. Same with hikers and joggers and stray dogs! We are all in this together and courtesy, even in the face of bad behavior, or even rude people with walking sticks, is still a goal I think of as worth pursuing.


----------



## SADDLE TRAMP (Aug 26, 2010)

SWriverstone;

The older I get the more I decline to join a crowd for any event. Doing Oakridge at another time slot with a couple/few buddies would have been more enjoyable?

Thanks for the 50+ sub forum!


----------



## SteveF (Mar 5, 2004)

The older I get, the less I like people. And I didn't like them much to begin with...


----------



## Mike87 (Apr 8, 2010)

SteveF said:


> The older I get, the less I like people. And I didn't like them much to begin with...


Gotta agree with you SteveF, I feel the same way.


----------



## camp10 (Mar 2, 2015)

SWriverstone said:


> Just for the record...I don't really wish ill will to anyone.  And yeah, the scenario in my original post was hunger-induced.


I think that where the word 'hangry' comes from!


----------



## SWriverstone (Sep 3, 2009)

Things I have less tolerance for every day—and avoid whenever possible:

- slow drivers
- people who stand 4 feet apart in a line
- people who ignore science and believe only in their opinions
- people whose obsession is being seen by others
- people who won't ever shutup (I'm occasionally guilty of this and try to catch myself!)
- people who smoke
- people who scream and shout in quiet, natural/wilderness areas
- people who have no responsibilities other than perpetually having fun
- people who ride motorcycles with loud pipes (loud pipes do NOT save lives—smart riding does!)
- people whose only passion in life is making money and acquiring power
- people who let their small kids scream in public places

...the list goes on.  But I'm a friendly guy—really! Just don't let me catch you being any of the people above, LOL.

Scott


----------



## ziscwg (May 18, 2007)

Wow, you look at this the entirely wrong way. Since they were eating and taking up your space, you should have asked them to borrow one of their bikes to Demo. Then, return it, rinse and repeat all day.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

ziscwg said:


> Wow, you look at this the entirely wrong way. Since they were eating and taking up your space, you should have asked them to borrow one of their bikes to Demo. Then, return it, rinse and repeat all day.


Or yell... "there's some fella outside with a set of bolt cutters, and he's filling up the back of his ute with <insert highest ratio of bikes outside>" - then you could pick your seat ^^

-------------------------------------
Opinions are like A-holes... everybody 
has one & they're usually full of...??


----------



## kosmo (Oct 27, 2004)

First of all, Scott, the steak fajitas at the Mexican place behind the Dairy Queen are better than anything the brewpub offers (though its food is good in its own right).

And I agree with you that criticism can be good. It isn't "all good". Eff that silly nonsense. Speak out, but listen and consider the other side (OK, not when it comes to shuttling and skidding like a dip stick).

Dropper posts bug me a bit, because they don't really work that well, as compared to, say a Shimano XT derailleur. Though they are theoretically much less complex. But what REALLY bugs me about them is people that won't shut up about how they "could barely even ride without one anymore".

Gluten free bugs me. I've gone that way myself. I don't actually test out for the problem, but I've definitely noticed that I feel better and enjoy life more if I just don't ever TALK ABOUT GLUTEN. Enough, already.

Regarding the cost of bikes, I love the saying penned by Uncle Dave on NSMB "Luckily, while you may be old, you're no longer broke". Sorry, for the "like" thread drift, I know this is a hate thread!

And people that race, but claim to not really be there to race. Please. You could have done this course yesterday, with a few friends, FOR FREE, then volunteered at an aid station on race day, and still experienced all the "vibe" the race had to offer. You're there to beat somebody, so just get to it.

All the above is, of course, typed with a wink and a nod. If I were younger, I could probably convey that with some of those emoti-whatzits.


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

I'm just happy to see other folk on a bike, be it a blingleboinger or a rigid singlespeed.

About the only think I tutt about is that some misguided folk have a car that's worth more than their bike, but no matter, they'll eventually get a sense of priorities...


----------



## Eric Malcolm (Dec 18, 2011)

velobike said:


> about the only think i tutt about is that some misguided folk have a car that's worth more than their bike, but no matter, they'll eventually get a sense of priorities...


LIKE:thumbsup:

Eric


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

Cycling home I just got a not from a guy cycling along the pavement on a road bike wearing a full-face helmet! Just thought I'd share..


----------



## Surfdog93 (May 30, 2005)

Meteorologists and weather radar.....at least in FL, they are rarely accurate


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

Riders who complain about the trails and don't do any trail work. Shut up or do some work.


----------



## RobLyman (May 8, 2006)

Surfdog93 said:


> Meteorologists and weather radar.....at least in FL, they are rarely accurate


Ha! I think they randomly splatter 1/4 of the state in yellow/orange/red at noon, 1/2 of the state at 2:00 and the rest of it by 4:00-5:00 pm!


----------



## powdertrax (Oct 10, 2014)

I thought it was "mtn biking ******** you don't go for anymore" ? One thing that I can't stand is guys/gals that talk about how much their bike cost.

Or when you're out on the trail and you come across a group guys, while b.s'ing them all they can do is check out your bike/components


----------



## loopsb (Aug 9, 2004)

Oh yes, mountain bikers who like to check out mountain bikes. Hate those guys :skep:


----------



## GoGoGordo (Jul 16, 2006)

People suck! rft:


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Yeah... riders that own $10K bikes and ride at 5 mph!? Twists my grundies!!

-------------------------------------
Opinions are like A-holes... everybody 
has one & they're usually full of...??


----------



## Eric Malcolm (Dec 18, 2011)

Lined up at a race one day, got heckled. OK, so my bike was old. 26", rigid, reminded the mockers of some ancient steed shut away in the garage like maybe they should dig their old bikes out and ride them to see how bad they really are, etc, etc.........Just don't get me riled. I waited for 10 minutes at the end for them to turn up.

I don't mind beating up an old bike, it cost little, can get dirty, and I don't feel the bumps going fast on a smooth course.

Eric


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

targnik said:


> Yeah... riders that own $10K bikes and ride at 5 mph!? Twists my grundies!!


I don't have a $10K bike but I spent much of my ride yesterday at speeds like that... 
Sports Tracker


----------



## irishpitbull (Sep 29, 2011)

SWriverstone said:


> But even so-and even being an MTBer myself-I had a very visceral, unpleasant reaction to seeing dozens of perfectly fit, perfectly jersey-tanned, beautiful urban professional 30-somethings from Portland all driving Toyota 4Runners and decked-out Sprinter vans loaded up with $6,000+ mountain bikes. I wanted to snarl "F all of you people!" (but didn't, thankfully).
> 
> Scott


I'm 34 and have 4 or 5 $10,000 bikes and drive one of those $150,000 Mercedes and a $70,000 pickup. You should really hate me, I'm a terrible person and didn't live poverty for 5 years while putting myself though college with student loans so deep I ate left over ramen noodles for years. I'm totally entitled and think the world owes me everything. Not a hipster tho.

Eat a dick.


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

irishpitbull said:


> I'm 34 and have 4 or 5 $10,000 bikes and drive one of those $150,000 Mercedes and a $70,000 pickup.


No you don't.


----------



## Wherewolf (Jan 17, 2004)

*Two $10k bikes*



targnik said:


> Yeah... riders that own $10K bikes and ride at 5 mph!? Twists my grundies!!


I own two $10k bikes and I do about 5 mph.






​


----------



## irishpitbull (Sep 29, 2011)

Mr Pig said:


> No you don't.


Need a picture?


----------



## Phillbo (Apr 7, 2004)

sure..


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

5 mph on the flat!! Jeez, trolls are bitin' quick ^^

-------------------------------------
Opinions are like A-holes... everybody 
has one & they're usually full of...??


----------



## SWriverstone (Sep 3, 2009)

irishpitbull said:


> I'm 34 and have 4 or 5 $10,000 bikes and drive one of those $150,000 Mercedes and a $70,000 pickup. You should really hate me, I'm a terrible person and didn't live poverty for 5 years while putting myself though college with student loans so deep I ate left over ramen noodles for years. I'm totally entitled and think the world owes me everything. Not a hipster tho.
> 
> Eat a dick.


I can't quite tell if you're being serious or not...but either way, yeah-my comment above was pretty obnoxious. I shouldn't hate on anybody.  Truth is, when we hate on people, just as often as not it's because we're jealous. I'd kill to have a decked-out Sprinter van. I can do without the $6K bike...but the Sprinter van? Would LOVE to have one! :thumbsup:

Scott


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

irishpitbull said:


> Need a picture?


I already have some nice ones thanks.


----------



## Rev Bubba (Jan 16, 2004)

I have nothing to add but sure did enjoy hearing from all the other old [email protected] who, in one way or another, reflected what I've felt at one time or another. I've been living long enough to know I certainly p!ssed off my share of people so I guess its time for pay back.

I do like this forum!  

We need to do an old fashion MTBR get together just for riders over 50. What did we used to call them? Wouldn't that be politically incorrect though.


----------



## todwil (Feb 1, 2007)

SWriverstone said:


> At the risk of starting yet another "Get off my lawn thread," (LOL), here's a quick anecdote...
> 
> This past weekend a friend and I went to the brewpub in Oakridge, Oregon. We were both starving and really looking forward to a good beer and burger.
> 
> ...


 Did ya get a beer and burger or you just concede and head home for some Ensure and Centrium Silver?


----------



## Ericmopar (Aug 23, 2003)

I don't go for any of it any more. I just keep riding my old single pivot and wearing whatever. 
A couple of bike snobs have damn near got a pop in the nose for making comments about my old bike etc. 
"Well, you should have this, and you need that..." 
Never mind I could outride most of their tourist asses at Bootleg...


----------



## milliesand (Jun 29, 2015)

If you're going to stand on my lawn and jabber, the LEAST you could do is pick up after your damn dog.


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

targnik said:


> 5 mph on the flat!! Jeez, trolls are bitin' quick ^^


You should try the "flat ground" I tend to ride on, once I get off the streets and smooth paths.


----------



## dgw2jr (Aug 17, 2011)

Sometimes I have to ride 5mph too


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

OK... All you slow pricks,

"GET OFF MY LAWN!!"

Quickly...!!

Sent from my Kin[G]_Pad ™


----------



## Fuzzle (Mar 31, 2015)

SWriverstone said:


> At the risk of starting yet another "Get off my lawn thread," (LOL), here's a quick anecdote...
> 
> This past weekend a friend and I went to the brewpub in Oakridge, Oregon. We were both starving and really looking forward to a good beer and burger.
> 
> ...


I'm 52 and live in Bend, OR.. You just had a peek into my daily life.


----------



## PlutonicPlague (Jan 19, 2014)

Groups of more than 3 or 4 riders bombing the multi-use trails (3 max if buddies, 4 max if two couples). Five or more...no! There's absolutely no excuse for that kind of rude mobbing. In the backcountry, large groups of hikers are frowned upon nowadays. None of us go out there to see large groups of other people. That's what we're trying to escape!


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

SWriverstone said:


> At the risk of starting yet another "Get off my lawn thread," (LOL), here's a quick anecdote...
> 
> This past weekend a friend and I went to the brewpub in Oakridge, Oregon. We were both starving and really looking forward to a good beer and burger.
> 
> ...


Young(er) people enjoying themselves and riding bikes? Why the nerve of them whippersnappers, you should have keyed their gol-dang fancy yuppymobiles!

Seriously though you _are_ one cranky old coot, I'd hate to run into you in 20 years time the way things are progressing now.


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

57, frequently ride in a group of 5+ and we bomb down the trail as fast as possible. We then drag our sweaty, dirty, stinky selves to the micro brewery and drip mud all over the place. Good thing it's a gravel patio. What does grind my gears is when the joint is full of folks who have not been out for a ride, grrrrr. Also slower riders who don't get out of the way fast enough and kill my Strava buzz😉


----------



## Jake January (Sep 12, 2014)

Ya shoulda gone Quentin Tarantino on them spandex wearers and pulled a "Jules". Walk up to a table freshly served and sample their burger and say: "Humm, this is a tasty burger" just before you shoot him the face with your Desert Eagle .50 caliber.

Sorry I'd get grumpy too if I missed a fine burger. Gal danged Oregonians!


----------



## Fuzzle (Mar 31, 2015)

Jake January said:


> Ya shoulda gone Quentin Tarantino on them spandex wearers and pulled a "Jules". Walk up to a table freshly served and sample their burger and say: "Humm, this is a tasty burger" just before you shoot him the face with your Desert Eagle .50 caliber.
> 
> Sorry I'd get grumpy too if I missed a fine burger. Gal danged Oregonians!


"Hey Meester, what does it feel like to kill a man?"


----------



## Osco (Apr 4, 2013)

*I like to go Hunting*

I get all prepped and ready to roll at the trail head. Then I fade Into the shadows and watch and listen. It's not long before I find a small group of riders 10 to 20 years younger than I. I'm 56 btw..

They are often all Kitted out In pro jerseys and riding big dollar bikes talkin smack. They ride out and get a brisk pace up, I follow at a distance, they can only see me behind them when the trail has a long straight level section.

They ride on harder, loosing sight of me, A few miles later they stop for a drink and a chat, they see me coming and ride out hard. A few single track sections later they stop for a get off the bikes break. I can drink, eat and rest on the bike so,, here I come. I catch them, pleasantries exchanged as I pass by.

It's not long before this pack of wolves Blow past me In formation, they are fast I tell ya, Young whippersnappers 

About 10 miles in and several progressively harder single track section later I come up on them off the bikes again, gulping air, food and water down.
Hey they've been riding hard by any bodies standards.

Make no Mistake about it I am Gulping air and water also but I don't stop.
Breathing too hard to speak I ride right on by and I can feel them watching me, thinking hey, that Old fart Is still rolling.
Again they pass me, The fact is they are younger and stronger remember ?

I run them down In the flats, they don't like that and leave me behind again.
We are all headed out for the trail head, just a few miles to go. A flat sandy two track out. It's got lots of sugar sand and can tear down any rider at any age.
It's nearly killing me But I make sure that if they look back they can see me.

They beat me to the trail head by maybe four minutes because when they finally lost sight of me I slowed my pace and calmed my breathing.

I arrive at the trail head tank empty, body drained, I can barely get off the bike. 
But I don't let that show one bit.

They won't even look at me, the old man.

My hunt was a success


----------



## wv_bob (Sep 12, 2005)

PlutonicPlague said:


> Groups of more than 3 or 4 riders bombing the multi-use trails (3 max if buddies, 4 max if two couples). Five or more...no! There's absolutely no excuse for that kind of rude mobbing. In the backcountry, large groups of hikers are frowned upon nowadays. None of us go out there to see large groups of other people. That's what we're trying to escape!


 You sound like a golfer, they play in foursomes too you know.


----------



## PlutonicPlague (Jan 19, 2014)

Ha! good guess!
No, I quit golfing back in 1969. I have been a surfer most of my life, and when we traveled to another break, we would not show up in groups of more than 2 or 3 at certain breaks, because not only did we not want to bring along our own crowd (since we were sneaking out of town), it simply is bad form to bring your own crowd to some places. 
Also, I'm a fly angler and flat water paddler, and I usually go alone.



wv_bob said:


> You sound like a golfer, they play in foursomes too you know.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

Osco said:


> I get all prepped and ready to roll at the trail head. Then I fade Into the shadows and watch and listen. It's not long before I find a small group of riders 10 to 20 years younger than I. I'm 56 btw..
> 
> They are often all Kitted out In pro jerseys and riding big dollar bikes talkin smack. They ride out and get a brisk pace up, I follow at a distance, they can only see me behind them when the trail has a long straight level section.


Sounds like the beginning of a creepy movie.

I think this thread is a reminder that once we get past 50 it's a good idea to have close friends and relatives keep a sharp eye out for any signs of dementia. Remember, you'll never realize there's a problem.


----------



## Eric Malcolm (Dec 18, 2011)

Riding is supposed to be healthy exercise, yet I as I ride out to the MTB playground, SUV's pass by with bike racks full of bikes. Every one rides off by varying degrees, return to vehicle, bikes on rack, and drive off to the café for a coffee. I ride home. I cannot quite see the value of the 'exercise' vrs adding a flat white to the waist line that the exercise is supposed to take off.

Eric


----------



## bamwa (Mar 15, 2010)

jb and pitbull. thanks for showing us your true colors. you are both men among men.

wherewolf you are killer. saw your site. 13 hr ride 8k climbing with blown knees. wow. I hope to be as tough as you even though 10k bikes are waste in my opinion.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

bamwa said:


> jb and pitbull. thanks for showing us your true colors. you are both men among men.


I'm confused, are you dissing me for not getting upset when I see people enjoying themselves or because I don't enjoy lurking in bushes & waiting to follow people?


----------



## Singletrackd (May 3, 2015)

Are the 50+ threads always this funny?

and don't worry I am going to get off you lawn soon enough


----------



## Eric Malcolm (Dec 18, 2011)

The main difference between the generations is that the older you get, the more you can reflect and realise that humour sits high on the priority list......I can laugh at myself and not feel embarrassed. I don't feel ashamed of my frailty or sharing too much information. Now Sonny, get off my lawn.


Eric


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

Eric Malcolm said:


> Riding is supposed to be healthy exercise...


It's supposed to be fun. Exercise is a byproduct of the fun IMO.


----------



## Tickle (Dec 11, 2013)

Man you guys are grumpy 

51 years young here, I miss the adrenaline fueled hammerfests of days gone by but that's about it. Now I live 5 min's from natl forest(looking at a mtn peak as I type this), semi retired, have a sweet home workshop with 6 bikes hanging in it. A brewery in my neighborhood, it's early fall best time of year to ride, going for a hike with the wife tonight. Cant complain!, except my Fing back and neck hurt most of the time from all the previously mentioned adrenalin fueled hammerfests and carnage that can come from them.


Oh yeah, what annoys me? Knucklehead racerboys who think every ride is a race, in my best Drago voice- "I must race"


----------



## 2old (Aug 31, 2015)

At 51,I get pizzed off when the young sausage fest gang moves the logs off the trail. Don't they like to air out the sausage?


----------



## Fuzzle (Mar 31, 2015)

Osco said:


> I get all prepped and ready to roll at the trail head. Then I fade Into the shadows and watch and listen. It's not long before I find a small group of riders 10 to 20 years younger than I. I'm 56 btw..
> They won't even look at me, the old man.
> 
> My hunt was a success


You could giving people the wrong idea here. Especially if you drive a black windowless van...lol!


----------



## Jake January (Sep 12, 2014)

Fuzzle said:


> "Hey Meester, what does it feel like to kill a man?"


"I think you heard me just fine, Punchy"


----------



## PlutonicPlague (Jan 19, 2014)

"They won't even look at me, the old man." Maybe they are just a tad creeped out and don't want to get eye contact. 

"My hunt was a success" Did you perhaps discover that you were legend in you own mind?"

Osco, that was actually pretty funny! The tone kind of reminded me of some short stories I read back in the mid 70's, penned by Jerzy Kosinski.


----------



## Ericmopar (Aug 23, 2003)

It's no wonder the young ones fear us, especially after reading forums like this one, or Off Camber.


----------



## snowwcold55 (Jun 6, 2014)

Wherewolf said:


> $6,000 is a pretty cheap bike to me.


Peasants! Get off my trails with your embarrassing hard tails and flat pedals!


----------



## Eric Malcolm (Dec 18, 2011)

Golly. Hope you young'uns don't think we're serious.

This is seriously mature humour here......

Eric


----------



## SWriverstone (Sep 3, 2009)

J.B. Weld said:


> Young(er) people enjoying themselves and riding bikes? Why the nerve of them whippersnappers, you should have keyed their gol-dang fancy yuppymobiles!
> 
> Seriously though you _are_ one cranky old coot, I'd hate to run into you in 20 years time the way things are progressing now.


Nah-I'm not really cranky. 

@Osco - hilarious story, and a classic "turtle and the hare" analogy, LOL.

But to everyone, let's get one thing straight: every time I see a bunch of 20-somethings (hell, even 30-somethings too) haulin' ass all over the place, what I always think is: "Yeah, come back and show me you're still doing that when you're over 50 and I'll be impressed."

The reality is that the vast majority of younger MTBers either won't still be riding when they're 50...or they'll be riding an electric golf cart. (Yes-I'm certain of that. Admittedly no data other than observation, but I bet the data exists.)

I know a TON of people who were phenomenal athletes in their teens/20s/30s...but once life, family, career, and of course OLD AGE set in, their athleticism disappeared (along with their private parts) beneath a big ol' belly.

Not that life, family, career and old age aren't a good excuse *not* to tear up the trails and be super-fit (they are). It's just that in my opinion, to still be riding singletrack past 50, you have to be riding for no other reason than a love of the sport-not to impress people, prove anything, etc.

--
As an aside, I'll add one other theory: people who are 50+ who _aren't_ irritated by the testosterone-fueled antics of the 20- and 30-something crowd (or who don't find it hilarious) are probably folks who aren't willing to admit that they're getting old. In their minds, they're still 20 too.

Is that a bad thing? Yes and no. It's always great to be young at heart! But it's also a good thing to be comfortable with your aging and eventual mortality-and not being insulted when your body finally starts breaking down from irreversible biological causes. 

Scott


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

SWriverstone said:


> --
> As an aside, I'll add one other theory: people who are 50+ who _aren't_ irritated by the testosterone-fueled antics of the 20- and 30-something crowd (or who don't find it hilarious) are probably folks who aren't willing to admit that they're getting old. In their minds, they're still 20 too.


Your theory is flawed, I'm 50+ (53) and am acutely aware of my mortality. I consider every ride, and every new season a gift because I know there will come a day when I will be physically unable to hit the trails I'm now enjoying. The "testosterone filled antics" of the generation Y'ers doesn't irritate me in the slightest, as a matter of fact it makes me smile because so many in that age group are glued to their devices and have no interest whatsoever in any activity that involves sweat. I view these kids as hope for the future.


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

J.B. Weld said:


> I view these kids as hope for the future.


In other words, we're stuffed!


----------



## Fuzzle (Mar 31, 2015)

J.B. Weld said:


> Your theory is flawed, I'm 50+ (53) and am acutely aware of my mortality. I consider every ride, and every new season a gift because I know there will come a day when I will be physically unable to hit the trails I'm now enjoying. The "testosterone filled antics" of the generation Y'ers doesn't irritate me in the slightest, as a matter of fact it makes me smile because so many in that age group are glued to their devices and have no interest whatsoever in any activity that involves sweat. I view these kids as hope for the future.


J.B. Weld , You just went into my brain and stole my thoughts..ha ha!

I remember back in the day in my early 20's when I was a little racer girl. I would pass men young and old all the time. If it was an older gent I would be inspired and think to my myself, he may not be fast but at least he's not sitting on the couch.

I believe many of these young people are inspired and respect older folks. Just because they don't look at us or say hi on the trails when they pass is because they are busy doing their own thing. It's easy to look at them and make assumptions that they are all healthy/happy and lead charmed lives and have never had struggles or seen the dark side.

We are all guilty of that from time to time, myself included. So I just take notice and remind myself of what I'm thinking.

There are a lot of younger/fit athletes in my town who fit the stereotypes we are talking about here. I have bee fortunate to meet a few. Super nice, hard working and very supportive of me getting back into riding. Some of them to have even coached my kid and yes they are are hope for the future.

There are plenty jerks out there but, do you need to be a 20/30 something rider to be a rude ass?

As far as these young riders not keeping up in the sport as they get older I beg to differ on that. My husband raced Cat. 2 for 12 years. Mostly road but, also Mountain and Cross. and won a state medal in the process. Strong as ever at 52. We both have meet a lot of people. Even some pros who to this day still race and and are loving life and as fit as ever. This sport is like crack and I think with all this new technology and with more people out there we are going to see people living longer and longer and my only worry now is an over population...ha ha!

One last thing I do want to mention. When I make fun of the kids being at the Brewer's and taking over the asylum I'm just being facetious.

So that's my 2 cents.


----------



## nbwallace (Oct 8, 2007)

If only my riding buddies rode like they were 50+, some are trailing me by a couple of years, and have been riding for years. I really only started riding 12 years ago. These other guys are pretty good athletes and whether it's in the woods or on the road I'm usually bringing up the rear. Even the guys who aren't in top notch condition can suffer through the SM 100.

I don't get too demoralized though. I just try to make it through the ride and accept the gratitude when I fix their bikes.


----------



## robertdavid (May 31, 2012)

At 60 I am glad to be out and riding with people half my age or all by myself. I love riding my fat bike on the dirt and all my other bikes most anywhere. Just riding and doing some events as long as my health will allow. Now get out and ride your bike.


----------



## SWriverstone (Sep 3, 2009)

J.B. Weld said:


> Your theory is flawed, I'm 50+ (53) and am acutely aware of my mortality. I consider every ride, and every new season a gift because I know there will come a day when I will be physically unable to hit the trails I'm now enjoying. The "testosterone filled antics" of the generation Y'ers doesn't irritate me in the slightest, as a matter of fact it makes me smile because so many in that age group are glued to their devices and have no interest whatsoever in any activity that involves sweat. I view these kids as hope for the future.


I can't argue with such eloquence J.B. :thumbsup: As with most things, perspective is everything.

Scott


----------



## fatcat (Mar 11, 2006)

nbwallace said:


> If only my riding buddies rode like they were 50+, some are trailing me by a couple of years, and have been riding for years. I really only started riding 12 years ago. These other guys are pretty good athletes and whether it's in the woods or on the road I'm usually bringing up the rear. Even the guys who aren't in top notch condition can suffer through the SM 100.
> 
> I don't get too demoralized though. I just try to make it through the ride and accept the gratitude when I fix their bikes.


Been there. Found out when I got a 29er, I no longer had to bring up the rear. My old 26er was the problem. Even when looking at their wheel diameter on a ride made me go even slower. Problem later---nobody wants a 26er, so its collecting dust in the garage.

--As for the age thing, yes I am a grump. 
--As for a crowded biker joint---I dont need a hamburger and beer, I've eaten 1000's of them and drank 100's of gallons of beer more than those young people---so no big loss.
--As for the bike bling---they probably bought them on time, we pay the damn thing off the first month!
--As for their bodies? Heck theyre going get old too and for me I've stopped looking at chicks cuz it dont work anymore. These young guys may be cheating or wanting to cheat because of the testosterone over abundance. So its all good.


----------



## bunnykiller (Sep 16, 2015)

SWriverstone said:


> But to everyone, let's get one thing straight: every time I see a bunch of 20-somethings (hell, even 30-somethings too) haulin' ass all over the place, what I always think is: "Yeah, come back and show me you're still doing that when you're over 50 and I'll be impressed."
> 
> Scott


If they race they sure as sh*t will.. almost EVERY rider that I raced or rode with in our 20s is still at it FEVERISHLY.

Don't worry they'll be hemming and hawing about 20-30 somethings just like you when their time comes.

Don't like being passed...get faster. Many of the guys I raced with are actually just as fast in their 50s as they were...and bikes have dick to do with it.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

bunnykiller said:


> almost EVERY rider that I raced or rode with in our 20s is still at it FEVERISHLY.
> 
> Many of the guys I raced with are actually just as fast in their 50s as they were...and bikes have dick to do with it.


Must still be riding same bikes I guess o_0

-----------------------------------------------------------
'Yes! I'm an opinionated Mofo... Next question'.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

-----------------------------------------------------------
'Yes! I'm an opinionated Mofo... Next question'.


----------



## SWriverstone (Sep 3, 2009)

bunnykiller said:


> If they race they sure as sh*t will.. almost EVERY rider that I raced or rode with in our 20s is still at it FEVERISHLY.
> 
> Don't worry they'll be hemming and hawing about 20-30 somethings just like you when their time comes.
> 
> Don't like being passed...get faster. Many of the guys I raced with are actually just as fast in their 50s as they were...and bikes have dick to do with it.


IF they race...yes! I'm sure they'll still be riding and still be fast. But racers are probably...what?...3-5% of the general MTB population?

My point was simply that doing any extremely physical activity (let alone at an aggressive level) as you get into your 50's, 60's, 70's, and 80's becomes progressively more difficult...and many people just say "Eff it" and start flyfishing or playing golf instead!

Scott


----------



## Eric Malcolm (Dec 18, 2011)

SWriverstone said:


> IF they race...yes! I'm sure they'll still be riding and still be fast. But racers are probably...what?...3-5% of the general MTB population?
> 
> My point was simply that doing any extremely physical activity (let alone at an aggressive level) as you get into your 50's, 60's, 70's, and 80's becomes progressively more difficult...and many people just say "Eff it" and start flyfishing or playing golf instead!
> 
> Scott


Now careful what you say. Many now add an E-bike to their arsenal and then start passing us - again....

Eric


----------



## bigflamingtaco (Oct 26, 2013)

SWriverstone said:


> My point was simply that doing any extremely physical activity (let alone at an aggressive level) as you get into your 50's, 60's, 70's, and 80's becomes progressively more difficult...and many people just say "Eff it" and start flyfishing or playing golf instead!
> 
> Scott


Unfortunately, we are seeing an increase in riders that are there only for the athleticism. I saw this start to take root in road cycling in the 90's, and now it's spilling over onto the trails as overcrowded infrastructure pushes people off the roads.

They are the blazing wonders that rarely exhibit the skill of a passionate warrior, but have legs for days from years of enduro runs, triathalons, rock climbing, whatever they are really into, if they are truly into anything at all other than being fit. Many of them will pass dangerously close and dangerously fast, show little in the way of manners, and do not follow long-established rules.

This does not mean the number of passionate riders is decreasing. It only means there are more around us now that aren't really into it like we are, more that don't care about etiquette, more that won't show up to trail work sessions. And it doesn't really matter.

Change is a pain, but it is never ending. There will be more and more Stravatards in the coming years. We will learn to ignore them better than we do now. Land managers will find better methods to limit their damage to the system and danger to other users. We will adapt and life will go on.

My love for being in the saddle will never change. The day will come when none of my friends will ride with me anymore because they aren't into it as much as I, and it won't matter, because I have a passion, and that is one thing that never changes. No stravatard, no unpassionate rider, no new rule can ever take that away. It simply does not matter what goes on around me, because my passion does not depend upon others.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

Mr Pig said:


> In other words, we're stuffed!


Maybe, but I'd rather go down in an adrenaline fueled blaze than a numbed stupor.

I guess it must be these rose colored glasses of mine but I do seem to see things quite a bit different than some here because the younger riders I've met have for the most part been nothing but courteous and enthusiastic. I was also fortunate enough to know some fantastic kids while working in shops who were every bit as passionate about cycling as I had been several decades prior.

Us old coots may have been around from the beginning but that doesn't give us a monopoly on passion for the sport, I see a lot of youngsters carrying the torch.


----------



## bunnykiller (Sep 16, 2015)

SWriverstone said:


> IF they race...yes! I'm sure they'll still be riding and still be fast. But racers are probably...what?...3-5% of the general MTB population?
> 
> My point was simply that doing any extremely physical activity (let alone at an aggressive level) as you get into your 50's, 60's, 70's, and 80's becomes progressively more difficult...and many people just say "Eff it" and start flyfishing or playing golf instead!
> 
> Scott


3-5%? I think your numbers are a little off. The only thing that keep people off the bike is physical injury. I actually play golf (single digit walker) and did even when I was actively competing to balance out my off season. I fly fished last night btw.

You know what? Golf is hard...fly fishing is hard, to do them both well takes skill and patience and walking 18 over a hilly course can kick your ass just nicely. Fat golfers were never riders...not in my experience.

Athletic sports get more difficult naturally, but that applies to every sport. Try skate skiing ...makes mountain bike riding seem like a couch trip. I see older and younger skiers... and because it's technique I've seen older riders blow by younger.

I hate to break it to you but these younger folks that maxed out their ccs or saved up for that expensive bike are here to stay... well at least 95-97% of them...

...I think you can get the math reference here.


----------



## circusubet (Aug 5, 2006)

B


fatcat said:


> Been there. Found out when I got a 29er, I no longer had to bring up the rear. My old 26er was the problem. Even when looking at their wheel diameter on a ride made me go even slower. Problem later---nobody wants a 26er, so its collecting dust in the garage.
> 
> --As for the age thing, yes I am a grump.
> --As for a crowded biker joint---I dont need a hamburger and beer, I've eaten 1000's of them and drank 100's of gallons of beer more than those young people---so no big loss.
> ...


Ahhhh, my brother from another mother!
Thx
John


----------



## homeslice (Jun 3, 2008)

It's all about the locals and garage speakeasies. Get to know them.


----------



## SWriverstone (Sep 3, 2009)

bunnykiller said:


> 3-5%? I think your numbers are a little off. The only thing that keep people off the bike is physical injury. I actually play golf (single digit walker) and did even when I was actively competing to balance out my off season. I fly fished last night btw.
> 
> You know what? Golf is hard...fly fishing is hard, to do them both well takes skill and patience and walking 18 over a hilly course can kick your ass just nicely. Fat golfers were never riders...not in my experience.
> 
> ...


Maybe, but I'm not convinced.  I admit I haven't tried to find any data, but I'm still certain that most mountain bikers don't race. (That's pretty much true of any outdoor sport.)

That said, you may be right about most *serious* young MTBers sticking with it for life, but who knows?

And I agree about (and know well) the demands of other sports-I was a competitive whitewater slalom racer in my 20's, but stopped racing before I hit 30 precisely because it is insanely difficult and stressful on your body. I still paddle recreationally, but I don't race, and know only a very few 50-year-olds who do.

I'm also a hardboot snowboarder...and that's getting hard too (to do it right and well is hell on your knees and takes quads of steel, which I don't have any more!).

I'm also a flyfisherman-now THAT I can do 'til I drop dead! LOL (Hopefully while fishing or riding.)

Scott


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

Ugg, golf is not a sport. It's what people do when they are waiting to die in FL.


----------



## bunnykiller (Sep 16, 2015)

SWriverstone said:


> Maybe, but I'm not convinced.  I admit I haven't tried to find any data, but I'm still certain that most mountain bikers don't race. (That's pretty much true of any outdoor sport.)
> 
> That said, you may be right about most *serious* young MTBers sticking with it for life, but who knows?
> 
> ...


Snowboarding is something I reserve for powder days only... one too many wipeouts have me "puckering" on the hard stuff. I stick to the planks those times. I am pretty much backcountry only now anyway.


----------



## Bail_Monkey (May 8, 2007)

What bugs me about mtb is when your going down a single track and there is a guy resting or talking with a friend in the middle of the trail. Sometimes 3 or more! Get off the trail or find a better spot to BS!!! You'll need to slow way down for them to move out of the way and it kills the flow and continuity of your ride.


----------



## jp08865 (Aug 12, 2014)

*Scott*, _Darn Hardbooters _  ...


----------



## SWriverstone (Sep 3, 2009)

jp08865 said:


> *Scott*, _Darn Hardbooters _  ...


Hey jp!  I'm barely a hardbooter these days, mainly due to relocating to Oregon...then finding out I relocated during the worse winter EVER in the Cascades-no snow! :-( Oh well, here's hoping this winter will be colder! (And I'm not too far from Tahoe if that proves necessary...)

Scott


----------



## jp08865 (Aug 12, 2014)

_*Awesome*_, so much for my thoughts of hooking up to ride White Clay some weekend  .


----------



## camp10 (Mar 2, 2015)

I have a high stress job, so I really try to make my leisure be the opposite.

I've skied all my life. Many times I will hear stressed out families with a tired crying child. Or someone complaining that the lift stopped for a couple minutes. Or b*tching about the price of a burger in the cafeteria. Why do such an expensive sport if you aren't having the time of your life?

Last weekend, I was riding a two-way connector trail and a woman was peddling toward me. I started to veer to the right, into the grass. She turned right toward me.! I went further into the weeds and she kept straight at me! We bumped a bit before she corrected herself, mumbled an "I'm sorry" and went on her way. I didn't let it get to me, chalked it up to a beginner or something backed out of the bushes and continued on.

A bit later, I saw her again. In a thick British accent, she apologized and said she's used to turning left to avoid collisions.


----------



## dovebiker (Jul 22, 2013)

Dropper posts - simply get yer butt back over the back tire!


----------



## robertdavid (May 31, 2012)

camp10 said:


> I have a high stress job, so I really try to make my leisure be the opposite.
> 
> I've skied all my life. Many times I will hear stressed out families with a tired crying child. Or someone complaining that the lift stopped for a couple minutes. Or b*tching about the price of a burger in the cafeteria. Why do such an expensive sport if you aren't having the time of your life?
> 
> ...


That's great.


----------



## homeslice (Jun 3, 2008)

MTB Bullsh*t You Don't Go For Anymore: I'd say the @sshole rider who thinks he's all that because he has a three grand bike and volunteers a trail day per year..


----------



## Daviel (Jun 25, 2013)

She's hitting on you.


----------



## acer66 (Oct 13, 2010)

camp10 said:


> Last weekend, I was riding a two-way connector trail and a woman was peddling toward me. I started to veer to the right, into the grass. She turned right toward me.! I went further into the weeds and she kept straight at me! We bumped a bit before she corrected herself, mumbled an "I'm sorry" and went on her way. I didn't let it get to me, chalked it up to a beginner or something backed out of the bushes and continued on.
> 
> A bit later, I saw her again. In a thick British accent, she apologized and said she's used to turning left to avoid collisions.


That is funny, best rifing buddie is british but he lived here for almost 20 years but one time he was on his first ride after been in england for a while he did the same thing. 
was a tight single trail and the other guy was not as forgiving as you were but no harm was done so it was funny, at least to me.

they way you describe your incident some benny hill music would make that clip go viral on the internet.


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

BS

Rigid, non dropper seat posts.
Stems longer than 60mm.
Tires narrower than 2.3.
Tubes.
Rigid non dropper seat posts.
Steep head tube angles.
Front derailleurs.


----------



## acer66 (Oct 13, 2010)

Travis Bickle said:


> BS
> 
> Rigid, non dropper seat posts.
> Stems longer than 60mm.
> ...


My main bike has quite a few items of your list. 
So a curious mind likes to inquire. 
After sporting how many items of your bs list 
will the man/female card of the rider be revoked?


----------



## Panama Red (Jan 14, 2011)

mostly FNGs who have *****en bikes but have to push up 30 ft ,hills


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

homeslice said:


> MTB Bullsh*t You Don't Go For Anymore: I'd say the @sshole rider who thinks he's all that because he has a three grand bike and volunteers a trail day per year..


3K. You gotta get out more.


----------



## Lopaka (Sep 7, 2006)

Tickle said:


> Man you guys are grumpy
> 
> 51 years young here, I miss the adrenaline fueled hammerfests of days gone by but that's about it. Now I live 5 min's from natl forest(looking at a mtn peak as I type this), semi retired, have a sweet home workshop with 6 bikes hanging in it. A brewery in my neighborhood, it's early fall best time of year to ride, going for a hike with the wife tonight. Cant complain!, except my Fing back and neck hurt most of the time from all the previously mentioned adrenalin fueled hammerfests and carnage that can come from them.
> 
> Oh yeah, what annoys me? Knucklehead racerboys who think every ride is a race, in my best Drago voice- "I must race"


Is that really you Tickle?


----------



## MASC1104 (Feb 2, 2015)

As I get older (almost 53 now) I really dont care about or pay attention to what bike, shoes, helmet, etc that anyone else has out there. 
I am married, have a teenager, have a high stress job and am old, slow and tired. When I go to the LBS to pick up something like lube or unloading/loading my car, I seldom even glance at other bikes. 

But a pretty lady is still a head turner for me.


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

MASC1104 said:


> ...When I go to the LBS to pick up something like lube or unloading/loading my car, I seldom even glance at other bikes.
> 
> But a pretty lady is still a head turner for me,


I knew I was getting old when my wife nagged me about staring at a pretty girl passing on a bike.

I hadn't particularly noticed the pretty girl but I did notice the belt drive, the Alfine hubs, and that it had the new (then) TRP disk brakes. Sad...


----------



## Fuzzle (Mar 31, 2015)

When I start to think or care about what others are doing or saying, I die a little inside...ha ha!


----------



## Ericmopar (Aug 23, 2003)

Fuzzle said:


> When I start to think or care about what others are doing or saying, I die a little inside...ha ha!


I'm surprised at your answer girl. 
I would have thought. "I don't go for asses on socks" LOL


----------



## Fuzzle (Mar 31, 2015)

Ericmopar said:


> I'm surprised at your answer girl.
> I would have thought. "I don't go for asses on socks" LOL


I actually like asses on socks.


----------



## T and S (Nov 19, 2012)

How about the young'ns that listen to their music on an external speaker. I like the quite woods, I don't even like noises from my bike. I do enjoy all the noise my wife makes while riding, only because it makes me laugh. Hey kids wear your ear bud and don't subject me to your music.


----------



## Ericmopar (Aug 23, 2003)

Fuzzle said:


> I actually like asses on socks.


Women... I'll never understand them, no matter how old I get...


----------



## Ericmopar (Aug 23, 2003)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> 3K. You gotta get out more.


People like me and Mountain Cycle Shawn have most beat. 
We proudly ride priceless museum pieces by Mountain Cycle. 
No carbon bike can top that conversation starting ability.

My 125mm stem is straight outta King Tut's tomb.


----------



## Fuzzle (Mar 31, 2015)

Ericmopar said:


> People like me and Mountain Cycle Shawn have most beat.
> We proudly ride priceless museum pieces by Mountain Cycle.
> No carbon bike can top that conversation starting ability.
> 
> My 125mm stem is straight outta King Tut's tomb.


My husband thinks carbon and rocks don't mix.

I love my old HT. I gave it to my son because it's way to lively for me at this time in my life.

We changed out a few things on it so it would fit the little guy. It was originally built up with after an market stem, cranks and brakes that are unavailable now.


----------



## NEPMTBA (Apr 7, 2007)

It took thirty years to get all the Roadie s88t out of mt biking..

...oh you need your seat 4 inches higher than your bars
...use flat bars/no risers
...oh you need really narrow skinny light tires to be fast!!!!!!!!
...dude you need to cross train by spinning!

Now all the roadies wanna be "Gravel Grinders" I thought we all called that "Mt Biking"
LOL


----------



## DiRt DeViL (Dec 24, 2003)

MASC1104 said:


> When I go to the LBS to pick up something like lube or unloading/loading my car, I seldom even glance at other bikes.


Have to agree, went to the lbs got what I needed and left without even taking a peek at the bikes on the showroom.


----------



## andytiedye (Jul 26, 2014)

BS that is commonly dispensed on MTBR and elsewhere:
"Nobody needs gearing lower than..."
"Standover height should be ignored."


----------

